# Catalpa worms



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

Can someone tell me where I can buy Catalpa in Houston


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if I ever heard of anybody selling them. Usually, you
have to find a catalpa tree and collect them yourself.


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not sure where you are at, but there is a store on 146 in Mont Belvieu, about 1 mile north of I10. Its a blue building, I dont remember the name, but I always get them there.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Interesting read on the Catalpa worm. There was a Catalpa tree in our yard where I grew up.
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/articles/fishing/freshwater/freshwater43.html


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

you can buy the trees off E-bay..Ive got 2 @ my old house..although I never saw a worm 1 on them...& that was the reason I bought them..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

For some reason they don't do here in Texas. In Florida at my Grand Pa's house they would fill up the trees three times a year. Some of the best catfish bait there is. I wish I knew why.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats all I used as a child. We have trees that produce worms on our property. Are they easily rooted? if so, I would be glad to mail you some cuts


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

When growing up in the midwest we had 1 tree in the yard that never produced any worms. A man stopped one day to see if we ever had bait. when we told him no he said to seed the tree and the worms would come back every year.
He showed up a few weeks later with about 50 live worms and voila for as long as I lived there we had a hatch every year.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Makes sence getting the worms staged...I might have to try that


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Got 2 in the back never had worms.Thanks texasdave i;ll give it a try love to have some for the river.JWCOOP


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Used them in North Texas on Texoma, they are a great catfish bait. But live worms do have to be transplanted to a tree to start a colony.


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes you have to put worms on the trees initially to get them started, and sometimes the first time they wont take to the tree, my grandparents in mississippi have 2 monster trees that produce well and my dad has one hes had to put new worms on to get them started a couple of times not sure if his tree has started to produce good numbers I'll have to ask.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The trees grow well in east Texas and get full of worms . But those good ole boys likem also to the point they doen't share, and I doen't blame em. Some guy used to farm them in Romar and sell them, I believe you need sandy soil and no fire ants. Sorry guys, I love useing them for bait but I'm not paying anybody 6 or 7 dollars for a dozen worms.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There is no better bait than catalpa worms, even shad can't compete. The bait store in Goodrich, "Big Louie Hill's" used to sell them, but I see he has cut his trees down so I doubt that he still does.
I used to buy plastic ones and would use them for black bass in ponds and streams with no weight. If the water was clear you could see every fish close by race to get it when it hit the water.
You can freeze them in cornmeal and they will last along time, they will actually ccomeback to life when thawed out.


----------



## DMax (Feb 8, 2008)

My grand dad in Florida had the trees and said you have to plant some worms on the trees and you will have them from now on.


----------

